# Supplements Causing Acne?



## RasPlasch (Feb 10, 2009)

Maybe its just a coincedence (spelling?)  but I've started taking a new supplement about 2 weeks ago.  Called Mass XXX.  Ever since I've started taking it I've noticed more acne on my face.  Luckily its been on my forehead which no one can see.  But my face also feels alot more oily too.  Right now I have the biggest pimple I've ever had in my life.  No one can see it, so its not a huge deal but it hurts like a bitch!


Do certain supplements cause acne?


----------



## Yanick (Feb 10, 2009)

Its possible. I don't know what Mass XXX is but different people will react differently to different supplements. You're putting a chemical into your body which will become distributed systemically and have all sorts of effects on various tissues.

Stop it and see if you clear up, then if you really feel it necessary re-start and if it comes back your pretty much safe in assuming that you get that side from whatever is in Mass XXX.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2009)

is it the GNC product? if so it's full of a bunch of shit ingredients:

Maltodextrin, Protein Blend (Whey Protein Concentrate, Calcium Caseinate, Soy Protein Isolate), Natural & Artificial Flavor, Cookie Crumbs (Enriched Flour [Wheat Flour, Niacin, Reduced Iron, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Folic Acid], *Sugar, Palm, Palm Kernel Oil, Cocoa (Processed with Alkali), High Fructose Corn Syrup, Corn Flour, Salt, Dextrose, Sodium Bicarbonate, Soya Lecithin), Medium Chain Triglycerides, Lecithin, Salt,* Acesulfame Potassium, Sucralose, Contains: Milk, Soybeans and Wheat


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes it is the GNC product.  

I figured that the product was full of shit ingredients.  How else would they get over 700 calories in a serving.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Yes it is the GNC product.
> 
> I figured that the product was full of shit ingredients.  *How else would they get over 700 calories in a serving.*



seriously?


----------



## extrememuscle (Feb 11, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Do certain supplements cause acne?



thts right..supplements can cause acne..I have known tht *glutamine* can cause acne in some men..


----------



## nkira (Feb 11, 2009)

Glutamine cause acne? I read some where that it actually helped clean the acne.
But different bodies react differently..so its possible


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 11, 2009)

Prince said:


> seriously?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


>



I am confused that you think that you have to use crappy ingredients to get calories.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 11, 2009)

Prince said:


> I am confused that you think that you have to use crappy ingredients to get calories.





Well why did the makers of Mass XXX use shitty ingredients?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Well why did the makers of Mass XXX use shitty ingredients?



lol, you're asking me? 

I guess because it's cheaper, the same thing with any food or supplements, the higher quality stuff costs more to make, right?


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 11, 2009)

Prince said:


> lol, you're asking me?
> 
> I guess because it's cheaper, the same thing with any food or supplements, the higher quality stuff costs more to make, right?





Lol, well if I were to ask anyone about ANYTHING on this board it would be you.  .



I think you are correct though.  

Well what else can I eat that will replace around 1000 calories before I go to bed....  thats the question now.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2009)

that is a broad question....I am not saying that you cannot use a meal replacement powder, I was just saying that one has a lot of shit in it and is probably causing your acne problem.


----------



## Irons (Feb 11, 2009)

I've had major issues with Muscle Milk and acne. I don't take it anymore. People claim that I'm BSing or it's false, but I've started and stopped many times, and eliminated all other variables and the MM is without a doubt the cause. My roommate actually has the same issues.


----------



## extrememuscle (Feb 11, 2009)

nkira said:


> Glutamine cause acne? I read some where that it actually helped clean the acne.
> But different bodies react differently..so its possible



yes..I had some acne popping up on my face and upperbody..very very mild though..accidentally I read this about the glutamine, once I stopped my oily skin was somewhat much better..do a google a you'll see a whole lotta people talking about the glutamine acne..


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 11, 2009)

I've heard about a lot of people having acne from protein supplements.


----------



## Irons (Feb 12, 2009)

I've never had issues with whey, casein, amino powder, etc. Just Muscle Milk and any creatine would cause issues.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2009)

could be the sugar and fructose that these products contain.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 12, 2009)

Prince said:


> could be the sugar and fructose that these products contain.





I've been noticing that too.  It seems all the high sugar supplements are causing some acne.


----------

